# Big orange mousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're big and orange, and one of them was pregnant.


Mondo:


Girlie #1:


Girlie #2:

Mondo and Girlie #1 have a litter of eight nice long noisy pinkies!


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Ooo, pretty! So shiny too, wish my hair did that, what conditioner are they using?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It'sa very exclusive hair product; I think it's called spit.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

moustress said:


> It'sa very exclusive hair product; I think it's called spit.


I just about choked on my soda!!! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I fo got to mention last some cute behavior from Mondo that got him removed to bachelor quarters. He had built his own nestball and was seen carrying one of the pinkies to it. I peeked in there and there was another one. One of the does took one of them back, and I moved the other. Mondo took one of them them back to his nest, at which point I decided to take him out so the babies wouldn't get stressed out. I've seen does do this, but this was the first time I've seen a buck mousenapping babies.

I can now see clearly that Girlie#2 is also pregnant.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

In the picture of Mondo, he looks like he is as big as the whole aquarium :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a nice big fellow, that's for sure. A little smaller than your show type PEW; he's about 10 1/2 inches from nose tip to tail tip. He's slimming back down a bit now that he's no longer getting a share of the extra goodies I give my breeding and nursing does. I thought he looked almost as pregnent as his mates when I took the pix. The girls are a pretty good size as well at about 9 inches. Girlie number one has gotten her figure back and is looking nice a slim again. I don't mind fat mousies unless they are ones I want to breed.. All the lard get in the way of making the necessary connection.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the first pix of Mondo's and Girlie#1's litter:





Girlie#2 is due very soon:



Girlie#1 has returned to her pre-pregnant slimness.


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

moustress said:


> I fo got to mention last some cute behavior from Mondo that got him removed to bachelor quarters. He had built his own nestball and was seen carrying one of the pinkies to it. I peeked in there and there was another one. One of the does took one of them back, and I moved the other. Mondo took one of them them back to his nest, at which point I decided to take him out so the babies wouldn't get stressed out. I've seen does do this, but this was the first time I've seen a buck mousenapping babies.
> 
> I can now see clearly that Girlie#2 is also pregnant.


Animals are very surprising. I used to breed siamese and oriental cats and had a neutered boy who absolutely adored kittens---he was present in the kittening box at the birth of every litter (I hadn't planned it that way at all but both he and the girls got very upset if I tried to separate them) and as each kitten was born he tore the sacs and bit the cords and kept them warm whilst the next was being born and I'm sure if he could have fed them himself he would.

I have an old photo somewhere of this huge oriental boy with a tiny oriental black kitten between his paws with the most smug, proud expression I have ever seen!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Awww..that sounds so adorable! Yeah, I've had many bucks who seemed to spend more time in the nest with the babies than the doe did. They'd rush to defend the nest whenever I opened the tank lid. Usually, these same bucks would live peaceably with their sons even after they grew up. Of course, those almost always came from 'family' litters as well, and were nurtured by both parents.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Girlie#2 threw her litter so there's now a combined nest of 16 pinkies.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations!
I know it can be hard to keep after the pedigree with a combined nest, but the babies always seem to grow up to be so much bigger and healthier! I have three sets of does that I only breed together and keep them together for the entire pregancy and rearing the babies. The babies are always aweseome from those litters!
Congratulations again! Keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

